# Maintaining wrist angle on down swing



## Garush34 (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't know if this is actual a major problem in the swing, but on my down swing my wrists go back to straight. But having looked at a few pros swings it seems that they all maintain wrist angle untill impact. 

So does anyone have any drills to improve this and also does it impact in power/distance?? 

Cheers


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2012)

Isnt this lag.... And what your explaining as a fault is basically early release km something I suffer from


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 30, 2012)

If you're talking about lag which I think you are then it will reduce your SS and therefore distance. Can't help you with how to improve I'm afraid but I'm sure JO or Bob will be able to give some advice


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2012)

Garush34 said:



			Don't know if this is actual a major problem in the swing, but on my down swing my wrists go back to straight. But having looked at a few pros swings it seems that they all maintain wrist angle untill impact. 

So does anyone have any drills to improve this and also does it impact in power/distance?? 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


I don't see how they can both be straight. Ideally for a right handed player, at impact the left wrist should be the straight one which would make the right wrist angle back. Hogan liked the left wrist to be bowed out wards a little which stopped his snap hook


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I don't see how they can both be straight. Ideally for a right handed player, at impact the left wrist should be the straight one which would make the right wrist angle back. Hogan liked the left wrist to be bowed out wards a little which stopped his snap hook
		
Click to expand...

yeah sorry, i mean my left wrist and shaft of club straighten out quickly on the down swing. Where when looking at the pros when the wrists at about 8/7 oclock the angle is still maintained, but mine is staight with the club shaft.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2012)

Try holding onto the backwards cup in your right wrist into impact while throwing the club downwards towards the ball, never let the clubhead pass your hands though.  You will not be able to maintain the lag in the club as the outward forces passing from your body to your arms, to the club will be too great for you to resist. If you are interested in the technology then read up on 'COAM' Conservation of Angular Momentum'


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2012)

Lag is the angle the club-head 'lags' behind the hands on the down-swing. At impact that should be a marginal amount - as there should be a slight forward lean to the shaft, so hands should be slightly ahead. During the early and mid down-swing, lag can (should?) be as the same amount as was created at the top of the back-swing (90*?) and lessens considerably through the impact zone as the club-head is 'released'.

I believe what the OP is referring to is the 'flat' or 'bowed' (or even 'cupped' wrist). This is something that (I believe) is personal, but as stated, top guys tend to be slightly bowed - what Hogan incorrectly referred to as 'supinated'. A bowed wrist at impact delofts the club, which explains the prodigious distances the top guys hit irons. It requires considerable strength in the forearms. A flat wrist works fine but a cupped wrist is no good at all - that's 'flipping'.

If you want to build the muscles involved up, wind a bar-bell up and down using a string attached to a bar a few times should help!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			.... never let the clubhead pass your hands though.  You will not be able to maintain the lag in the club
		
Click to expand...

That's because the 'lag' will have been lost (actually, a negative value).



SocketRocket said:



			as the outward forces passing from your body to your arms, to the club will be too great for you to resist. If you are interested in the technology then read up on 'COAM' Conservation of Angular Momentum'
		
Click to expand...

(Virtually) Irrelevant. Only a consideration if you are trying to stop the swing (or change it's plane) before you hit the ball!

COAM may be relevant to flywheels (certainly is), leaning (a bike) to turn a spinning wheel, or to spinning Ice Skaters when they bring their arms in and speed up, or move them out and slow down - no force, apart from friction, is being applied, but the entire purpose of the down-swing is to *increase* Angular Momentum (using muscle power/force) so that maximum club-head speed is obtained at impact!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 31, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			but I'm sure JO or Bob will be able to give some advice
		
Click to expand...

I won't.
Dont do tips in open threads any more


----------



## JustOne (Dec 31, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I won't.
Dont do tips in open threads any more
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 31, 2012)

JustOne said:





Click to expand...

Not after the last time I tried to help someone.


----------



## john0 (Dec 31, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Not after the last time I tried to help someone.


Click to expand...

Can you please explain that comment in further detail bob?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 31, 2012)

john0 said:



			Can you please explain that comment in further detail bob? 

Click to expand...

You're getting as bad as that other knob...........Smiffy


----------



## john0 (Dec 31, 2012)

bobmac said:



			You're getting as bad as that other knob...........Smiffy 

Click to expand...

Ouch - that's a low blow.  Right im going off in a huff to try fishing, at least i might be good at that!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 31, 2012)

john0 said:



			Ouch - that's a low blow.  Right im going off in a huff to try fishing, at least i might be good at that! 

Click to expand...

Your fishing cant be as bad as your g........no sorry, that's even too low for you.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think there might be a little confusion in this thread.

If you imagine you are standing at address and want to create the wrist angle you're talking about without moving your body or arms, would you move the club head to the right (away from target) or straight up in front of you?


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks for the reply's. I wasn't really sure what this problem was called but after A few of you pointed out it was lag ive done a bit of research and Having had a look online I've found a few drills to fix this problem.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's a good vid about the bowed left wrist through impact.

http://golf-info-guide.com/video-golf-tips/ben-hogan-bowed-left-wrist-video/

Here's one on lag - actually it's an ad for an aid for lag - that's worth watching for the first 1:55 anyway! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oau7ubwXbFU

You decide which is the 'problem' you want to address. 

Note that in the second vid: 1) a flat left wrist is advocated and 2) the pronate/supinate is not as per anatomy. In anatomy, pronation/supination is a forearm rotation (rolling the wrists!).

Here's a link about lag also.http://perfectgolfswingreview.net/casting.htm  The last paragraph describes a 'drill' too. I actually used an feel reinforcement aid for this last week - where a strangely bern club say on my shoulder at top of back-swing and you had to keep it there for 'longer than currently'!


----------



## Luulox (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Here's a good vid about the bowed left wrist through impact.

http://golf-info-guide.com/video-golf-tips/ben-hogan-bowed-left-wrist-video/

Here's one on lag - actually it's an ad for an aid for lag - that's worth watching for the first 1:55 anyway! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oau7ubwXbFU

You decide which is the 'problem' you want to address. 

Note that in the second vid: 1) a flat left wrist is advocated and 2) the pronate/supinate is not as per anatomy. In anatomy, pronation/supination is a forearm rotation (rolling the wrists!).

Here's a link about lag also.http://perfectgolfswingreview.net/casting.htm  The last paragraph describes a 'drill' too. I actually used an feel reinforcement aid for this last week - where a strangely bern club say on my shoulder at top of back-swing and you had to keep it there for 'longer than currently'!
		
Click to expand...

Some great info here, thanks very much for this it will help me lots
Cheers
Pete


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's one on lag - actually it's an ad for an aid for lag - that's worth watching for the first 1:55 anyway!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: not sure what she was selling though


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 1, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			what Hogan incorrectly referred to as 'supinated'. A bowed wrist at impact delofts the club, !
		
Click to expand...

I think you are confused on what Hogan referred to as 'Supinated'  He was not talking about the 'Bow' in the wrist when using that term, he was talking about the palm of the left hand turning upwards.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I think you are confused on what Hogan referred to as 'Supinated'  He was not talking about the 'Bow' in the wrist when using that term, he was talking about the palm of the left hand turning upwards.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I would/should have added the 'and subsequent .....' if I was certain that he actually did it - and what the precise term was.

But as supination is equivalent to 'rolling of the wrists' and that's apparently a 'No no', that didn't seem wise! 

Here's one of many links challenging what Hogan's thought he did and what (videos/film show) he actually did: http://www.hititlonger.com/blog/article/hogans-mysterious-supination-swing-move/


----------



## JustOne (Jan 1, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Here's one of many links challenging what Hogan's thought he did and what (videos/film show) he actually did:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was fairly common knowledge that what Hogan said that he did wasn't exactly true and the 5 Lessons whilst being an interesting read isn't a 'guide to golf' that should be followed. Add in the fact that the 1-plane and the 2-plane swing have different actions and you're at a place where his thoughts really aren't going to benefit many players at all, if any.

Nicklaus' book "Golf my way" is viewed along similar lines so I'm lead to believe.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 1, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed. I would/should have added the 'and subsequent .....' if I was certain that he actually did it - and what the precise term was.

But as supination is equivalent to 'rolling of the wrists' and that's apparently a 'No no', that didn't seem wise! 

Here's one of many links challenging what Hogan's thought he did and what (videos/film show) he actually did: http://www.hititlonger.com/blog/article/hogans-mysterious-supination-swing-move/

Click to expand...

I didn't suggest he actually did it.  I explained what he meant by Supination.


----------

